# ayudar / llamar



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Soy alemán y estoy aprendiendo español. Tengo una duda sobre los verbos AYUDAR y LLAMAR. El uso normal es transitivo (con CD), pero que yo sepa en algunas regiones es también posible el uso intransitivo (con CI). Por eso me gustaría saber si estas construcciones son posibles:

1) Ayudo a mi mujer (CD).
2) LE ayudo a mi mujer (CI).

3) Llamo a mi amigo (CD) "Paco" .
4) LE llamo a mi amigo (CI) "Paco".

Muchas gracias y saludos desde Alemania,
Pitt


----------



## jAume.

Sí que es posible, pero en ese caso debes escribir esto:

2) Le ayudo.

4) Le llamo.

En estos casos, el pronombre "LE" sustituye a "mi mujer/mi amigo", y funciona como CI, por lo que has de evitar repetirlos (en español se sobreentiende y no es necesario).


----------



## Kong Ze

Pitt said:
			
		

> 1) Ayudo a mi mujer (CD).
> 2) LE ayudo a mi mujer (CI).


Hola:

Creo que la 2) es incorrecta. Lo correcto es:
Ayudo a mi mujer --> A mi mujer la ayudo. (mi mujer = la = CD)



			
				Pitt said:
			
		

> 3) Llamo a mi amigo (CD) "Paco" .
> 4) LE llamo a mi amigo (CI) "Paco".


El caso de "llamar" es diferente:

Llamo a mi amigo "Paco" --> A mi amigo le llamo "Paco" (mi amigo = le = CI; *"Paco" = CD*)

Llamo a mi amigo Paco --> Depende de si lo llamas a voces o le llamas por teléfono. Si es por teléfono, es intransitivo:
Llamo a mi amigo Paco a voces --> Lo llamo a voces (Paco = lo = CD)
Llamo a mi amigo Paco por teléfono --> Le llamo por teléfono (Paco = le = CI)


----------



## Kong Ze

jAume. said:
			
		

> Sí que es posible, pero en ese caso debes escribir esto:
> 
> 2) Le ayudo.


 Yo diría que eso es un leísmo ("ayudar" es transitivo, según el DRAE), pero tiene su explicación:



> *leísmo*. *
> 4.* El panorama, sin embargo, dista mucho de ser sencillo. Por una parte, el leísmo no es un fenómeno que se dé uniformemente en las zonas consideradas leístas; por otra, en las zonas no leístas se documentan casos de leísmo, algunos solo aparentes, explicables por distintas razones: [...]
> *e) * Otro grupo que ofrece confusión es el formado por verbos que han cambiado o están cambiando su régimen, esto es, que *se construían habitualmente en el español medieval con pronombres de dativo, como en latín, y que hoy están pasando a construirse mayoritariamente con pronombres de acusativo, como es el caso de *_*ayudar* _u_ obedecer_. Este proceso de cambio no se ha dado de manera uniforme en todas las áreas. Así, en las zonas no leístas del norte de España el régimen habitual es el dativo: _«Vidal le ayudó. Y entre los dos lograron acercarlo al desmonte»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); en América está prácticamente generalizado el acusativo, sobre todo en los países del Cono Sur: _«Natí lo ayudó a subir»_ (RBastos _Hijo_ [Par. 1960]); Andalucía y Canarias son zonas de vacilación: _«Lo ayudó a subir»_ (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]); _«Ella le ayudó a recostarse en un sofá»_ (MñzMolina _Invierno_ [Esp. 1987]).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Rayines

> en América está prácticamente generalizado el acusativo, sobre todo en los países del Cono Sur: _«Natí lo ayudó a subir»_


Sí, en el Cono Sur  los usamos absolutamente como verbos transitivos, con objeto directo (pues además siempre pueden pasarse las oraciones a la voz pasiva: Él ayudó/llamó a su madre >>>>Su madre fue ayudada/llamada por él >>>>Él *la* ayudó/llamó).
Pero es interesante la diferencia que hace la RAE con "ayudar".


----------



## Kong Ze

Ojo, no he puesto esto porque ya me quedaba muy largo, pero el leísmo es una incorrección (que tenéis la suerte de no cometer en el Cono Sur) :


> *leísmo*. *1**.* Es el uso impropio de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo _(para el masculino singular o neutro)_, los_ (para el masculino plural) y _la(s)_ (para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 Pero gracias a la explicación del dativo uno puede justificarse diciendo que la culpa la tiene su dominio del latín.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pitt,

En español existe la costumbre de introducir (sin que cambie nada la función del complemento) una preposición a cuando el complemento directo se refiere a una persona.

También yo soy extranjera y esta costumbre me parecía al principio algo muy curioso y líosa. Sobre todo porque existe a la vez, en España el leísmo (cambiar el pronombre lo por le cuando hablamos de un hombre). Así que lo más simple, cuando no sabes si se trata de un complemento indirecto o de uno directo, es pasar de una persona a un objeto: ¿la "a" desaparece delante del complemento? Entonces es un complemento directo y se utilizan los pronombres lo o la. 

No sé si mi truco funciona al 100%, pero creo que sí.

Mira a mi amigo = mira la pared = CD
Escucho a mi amigo = escucho la radio = CD


Una pregunta a los que saben de todo esto: ¿puede un complemento indirecto ser un objeto, una cosa? Creo que no, pero no estoy segura. ¿Alguien me lo podría aclarar?

Hasta luego.


----------



## Kong Ze

Gévy said:
			
		

> ¿puede un complemento indirecto ser un objeto, una cosa? Creo que no, pero no estoy segura. ¿Alguien me lo podría aclarar?


 Creo que al ser una nueva consulta deberías abrir un hilo nuevo, será más fácil que obtengas respuestas y servirá de entrada al diccionario de WR. 

De todas formas, creo que sí, que un objeto puede ser complemento indirecto, puesto que puede ser el destinatario o beneficiario de una acción. Por ejemplo:

Le he puesto ruedas nuevas al coche. (Las ruedas son el CD y el coche el CI)


----------



## Gévy

Tienes razón, Kong Ze, puede ser el CI un objeto. No vale la pena abrir otro hilo, ya que me lo has dejado claro. 

Mil gracias.


----------



## Pitt

jAume. said:
			
		

> Sí que es posible, pero en ese caso debes escribir esto:
> 
> 2) Le ayudo.
> 
> 4) Le llamo.
> 
> En estos casos, el pronombre "LE" sustituye a "mi mujer/mi amigo", y funciona como CI, por lo que has de evitar repetirlos (en español se sobreentiende y no es necesario).


 
Si te he entendido bien en algunas regiones de España son posibles estas construcciones como uso intransitivo (con CI):

2) LE ayudo a mi mujer > Ayudo a mi mujer > LE ayudo.
4) LE llamo a mi amigo "Paco" > Llamo a mi amigo "Paco" > LE llamo "Paco".

¿Es verdad? Pero por supuesto es normal el uso transitivo.

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## pickypuck

Hallo Pitt!
Yo te recomendaría que los utilices bien, es decir, como transitivos, y dejes los errores que se cometen en algunas regiones de España como curiosidades del idioma (a evitar si es posible  )

¡Olé!


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por tu consejo!!!

Pitt


----------



## Nineu

Pitt said:
			
		

> Si te he entendido bien en algunas regiones de España son posibles estas construcciones como uso intransitivo (con CI):
> 
> 2) LE ayudo a mi mujer > Ayudo a mi mujer > LE ayudo.
> 4) LE llamo a mi amigo "Paco" > Llamo a mi amigo "Paco" > LE llamo *a* "Paco".
> 
> ¿Es verdad? Pero por supuesto es normal el uso transitivo.
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 

LE llamo *a* "Paco".  ==>  Le llamas por teléfono, a gritos...  Responde a la preguna "¿a quién llamas?"
LE llamo "Paco".  ==>  Se llama Francisco pero le llamas Paco.  Responde a la preguna "¿cómo le llamas?"

Saludos  .


----------



## pickypuck

Nineu, veo que eres leísta. No es ningún pecado  aunque como dije antes creo que esto debe aprenderse como curiosidad y no como regla.

¡Olé!


----------



## Nineu

No me refería al leísmo, si no a la diferencia entre "llamar a Paco" y "llamarle Paco".

De todos modos, hablando de mi leísmo, yo sé que uso incorrectamente el "le" cuando lo hago para hablar de una chica.  Aquí se dice "le he visto" tanto para referirse a Juan como a María.
Supongo que deberia corrigirlo pero es que me suena fatal.  Cuando debo escribirlo lo hago bien, pero al hablar no.

Por lo demás, sin problemas.


----------



## pickypuck

En realidad, ambas frases se construirían con "lo" por muy mal que te suene  O al menos, eso es lo que se recomienda. Pero ya veo que te referías a otra cosa ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## juampy69

Ayudo a mi mujer (CD).
2) LE ayudo a mi mujer (CI).

3) Llamo a mi amigo (CD) "Paco" .
4) LE llamo a mi amigo (CI) "Paco".

Creo que nos hemos ido por los cerros de Úbeda para darle la mejor contestación. La duplicación de objetos, al usarlos de forma directa y con sus pronombres correspondientes como "le" o "la", se suele producir en España cuando el objeto del verbo antecede al verbo.

A mi mujer (la, le )ayudaron, ayudó, etc...
A mi amigo (le, lo) llamaron, llamó,  etc ...

Si va después no hace falta

Ayudó a mi mujer
Llamó a mi amigo


----------



## pickypuck

Esa duplicación se produce en todo el mundo hispanohablante. 
No considero que nos hayamos ido por los cerros de Úbeda. Es muy lógico que alguien que está estudiando el idioma se pregunte por qué se utiliza el complemento indirecto "le" cuando lo correcto debería ser la utilización del directo "lo". Yo también me lo preguntaría. Lo que pasa que el leísmo está tan arraigado en España que la forma correcta (o recomendada, no se le vayan a herir los sentimientos a alguien  ) con lo/la suena rarísima (incluso incorrecta, diría yo) al que es leísta. Es más, al ser la mayoría de periodistas de Madrid y alrededores, se oye tanto el leísmo que a los que vivimos en zonas en las que tradicionalmente este fenómeno no ha ocurrido nunca nos cuesta a veces saber qué es leísmo y qué no.

¡Olé!


----------



## Pitt

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Hallo Pitt!
> Yo te recomendaría que los utilices bien, es decir, como transitivos, y dejes los errores que se cometen en algunas regiones de España como curiosidades del idioma (a evitar si es posible  )
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Si te he entendido bien en todo caso caso es correcto el uso transitivo:

Lllamo a mi amigo "Paco" > Mi amigo es llamado "Paco" por mí.

¿Es verdad?

Por cierto: Se dice "Korrigiert (nicht: Korregiert) mich bitte, wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht habe.

Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

Has entendido bien  

Y gracias por la pequeña correción y por darle estilo a la firma.

¡Olé!


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:
			
		

> Si te he entendido bien en algunas regiones de España son posibles estas construcciones como uso intransitivo (con CI):
> 
> 2) LE ayudo a mi mujer  > Ayudo a mi mujer > LE ayudo .
> 4) LE llamo a mi amigo "Paco"  > Llamo a mi amigo "Paco"   > LE llamo "Paco" .


 Yo soy leísta (cuando hablo con mis amigos), pero algunas de esas frases suenan tan mal, que duelen.


----------



## Nineu

Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, tanto cuidado para no hacer leísmo que ya se ve hasta donde no lo hay.  
Por ejemplo, "le ayudó" está bien dicho. 
Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Nineu said:
			
		

> Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, tanto cuidado para no hacer leísmo que ya se ve hasta donde no lo hay.
> Por ejemplo, "le ayudó" está bien dicho.
> Saludos.


Es incorrecto si se trata de una mujer.

Saludos.


----------



## Nineu

El caso del verbo ayudar es especial.  De hecho, en América y en zonas no leístas también oirás decir "le ayudó" para referirse a una chica.
Ahora bien, esas mismas personas dirán "la vi" (a María) y no "le vi".

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Yo soy leísta (cuando hablo con mis amigos), pero algunas de esas frases suenan tan mal, que duelen.


 
Otra vez: Le llamo Paco.
Pienso que LE es aceptable, ya que el uso de LE en lugar de LO para una persona masculina está admitido (leísmo aceptable).
En resumen: LO / LE [CD] llamo Paco. ¿Es verdad?


----------



## pickypuck

El Panhispánico recomiendo el uso de "lo" así que es lo que yo te recomiendo y que el "le" se lo dejes a los leístas  

*c) *Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: _«Vino al mundo un niño a quien llamaron Rolf»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«¡No llames víbora a mi mujer!»_ (Gallego _Adelaida_ [Esp. 1990]). Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía con doble acusativo. Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s) _o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s, _vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]); _«Presiento una hija y_ [...] _la llamaré Juana»_ (Cabrujas _Acto_ [Ven. 1976]). A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres _lo(s)_, _la(s)_, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_ a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.


----------



## Pitt

pickypuck said:
			
		

> El Panhispánico recomiendo el uso de "lo" así que es lo que yo te recomiendo y que el "le" se lo dejes a los leístas


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! ¡No quiero ser un leísta!


----------



## Nineu

Esto dice la RAE:
*leísmo**.**1.* m._ Gram._ *Empleo* de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_ de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas.*2.* m._ Gram._ *Incorrección* consistente en emplear la forma _le_ o _les_ para el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se refiere a personas, o para el acusativo femenino singular o plural.

Por lo tanto, el primer caso es CORRECTO.  Le vi (a Juan). 

El hacer leísmo no supone ningún problema si se trata del que es correcto.

Saludos...


----------



## lazarus1907

La Real Academia diferencia claramente entre leísmos permitidos y los que tacha sencillamente de errores. En ambos casos, el leísmo consiste en usar el pronombre de dativo con función de acusativo, y la RAE recomienda insistentemente que se evite. Cuando Pitt dice que no quiere ser leísta, está hablando con total propiedad:



> *leísta**.*
> 
> * 1.* adj._ Gram._ Que defiende o *practica el leísmo*. U. t. c. s.
> * 2.* adj._ Gram._ Que incurre en la incorrección del leísmo. U. t. c. s.
> * 3.* adj._ Gram._ Perteneciente o relativo al leísmo. _Construcción leísta._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Aún me gustaría saber si esta construcción es correcta:

¿Cómo se llama a la iglesia [CD]? A la iglesia [CD] se LA llama "Pueblo de dios".

Muchas gracias y saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Aún me gustaría saber si esta construcción es correcta:

¿Cómo se llama a la iglesia [CD]? A la iglesia [CD] se LA llama "Pueblo de dios".



¿Qué piensan los especialistas?


----------



## lazarus1907

Creí que esto ya lo habíamos discutido. El verbo llamar se ha usado tradicionalmente con ambos, y no sé si alguien es capaz de asegurar tajantemente que usar el pronombre dativo es incorrecto. En cualquier caso, dado que es un verbo transitivo, el pronombre acusativo "la" seguro que es correcto. Parte de la confusión, supongo yo, se debe a que este verbo se usa con varias acepciones, y si quitamos la preposición "a" del complemento directo tenemos un problema:

¿Como se llama la iglesia?  (No sabía que la iglesia tuviera un nombre).

La preposición está ahí para evitar la confusión... y crear otra: Con la preposición parece un complemento indirecto, y del mismo modo que se evita la confusión entre distintas acepciones con esta partícula, se tiende igualmente a distinguir entre ellas usando los pronombres "lo" o "le" según el significado que se le quiere dar.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Como se llama la iglesia?  (No sabía que la iglesia tuviera un nombre).



Pues casi todas lo tienen


----------



## ortiga03

En conclusión se puede decir que:

El *uso correcto* del verbo *AYUDAR Y LLAMAR* ES *+ CD*????

La Real Academia Española no reconoce el uso de *ayudar + CI*???

Desde que tengo memoria utilizo el verbo ayudar con CI aunque ya sé que lo correcto es con CD, pero me parece tan raro decirlo con CD, ojalá que algún día la RAE reconozca los dos usos (con CD y CI).


----------



## bchen

Según el enlace que se muestra a continuación, «ayudar», «llamar», y «obedecer» se tratan del «leísmo aparente», no leísmo verdadero. También, aunque la RAE recomiende el uso de los complementos directos, no me parece que haya rechazado el uso del dativo. Yo mismo, a causa de haber estudiado latín antes de estudiar español, prefiero los dativos en estos casos, pero el uso actual depende de sitio.

Además, a fin de cuentas, el idioma es para comunicarse; si vas a una región leísta, entonces adelante con el leísmo, y si no, no. Hay que usar solamente lo que es apropriado por cada región y registro. El prescriptivismo no tiene tanto sentido con un lenguaje hablado por tanta gente de tantas comunidades tan distintas; aunque lo intentamos controlar, va cambiando.

(Perdón, no tengo suficientes entradas para apostar enlaces, favor de ir a «wikilengua» y buscar «leísmo aparente»)


----------

